# 20 inch rims/wheels/rubbing?



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi i know, i'm gonna get flamed for this, but my next upgrade after the mossy exhaust (arriving this week) is gonna be rims. i was thinking 18's would be nice since i like to DRIVE my car pretty hard at times, but 20's would look better in the bigass nissan wheel wells. 19's are just an odd size and i think tires would be too much since of that odd size issue. anyway. 
Right now i have eibach pro kit/kyb shocks (basically oem shocks). What size 18 and 20 inch rims would i need if i were to go either route. offset? also what offset if i wanted to squeeze bigger brakes in there? 

btw ot, but i'm getting this popping noise in the front right of the car when i turn slowly, especially while going down an incline, and it seems like when i step on the gas suddenly, there's a hesitation in the (axle?) anyone know what this is? i have an 03 2.5s auto.


----------



## EvoCorp (Aug 2, 2007)

20" wouldn't be adviseable unless the roads you drive are smoother than a baby's behind. Assuming your car is equipped with 205/65-16 tires (16" wheels), switching to 20" wheels will leave you with only ~.6" thick tires. You go over a pothole, you'll definitely feel it through your spine, not to mention dent your new wheels. This is assuming you're sticking with the same tire diameter, which is highly recommended. I'd go with 19" wheels as your max wheel size. 

If you wanna see the math, shout.


----------



## ShadyRehab (Aug 16, 2007)

EvoCorp said:


> 20" wouldn't be adviseable unless the roads you drive are smoother than a baby's behind. Assuming your car is equipped with 205/65-16 tires (16" wheels), switching to 20" wheels will leave you with only ~.6" thick tires. You go over a pothole, you'll definitely feel it through your spine, not to mention dent your new wheels. This is assuming you're sticking with the same tire diameter, which is highly recommended. I'd go with 19" wheels as your max wheel size.
> 
> If you wanna see the math, shout.


u fo real? cause i was about to get some 20s... cause if i get 18s.. the wheel size and the car would still look whack.. so... 19s would be for the best? cause i seen people having Altima's wit 20s on cardomain and it looks good and they didn't complain bout the drivin.


----------



## EvoCorp (Aug 2, 2007)

ShadyRehab said:


> u fo real? cause i was about to get some 20s... cause if i get 18s.. the wheel size and the car would still look whack.. so... 19s would be for the best? cause i seen people having Altima's wit 20s on cardomain and it looks good and they didn't complain bout the drivin.


Yep, not joking. Assuming your '03 2.5S carries the 205/65-16 OEM size tires, here's the math:

Diameter of your OEM sized wheels w/tires in metric (mm): 133.25mm + 406.4mm = 539.65mm
65% of 205mm = 133.25mm
16in. converted to metric (mm) = 406.4mm

20in wheels converted to metric (mm) = 508mm

Wheel and tire width remaining with 20in wheels: 539.65mm - 508mm = 31.65mm

_*That's 31.65mm LEFT for your tires, so..._

Remaining width for tires: 31.65mm / 2 (dividing by 2 because your tires wrap around your wheels) = 15.825mm OR .62in

So there you have it. There are only three possibilities that 20in wheels will work with your car. 
1. The 205/65-16 isn't the OEM size and may actually be bigger to accomadate thicker tires, which I doubt because I checked it over at several sources. 
2. You use your 20in. wheels and get thicker tires with them, which isn't adviseable because now your tachometer, speedometer, and milege counter will be totally screwed up and inaccurate.
3. You use the 20in. wheels with the OEM wheel and tire diameter size, which is up to you, but let me know when your new 20in. wheels get a new big dent on them.

I'm willing to bet that the majority of the people who got 20" wheels for their '03 Altima's got a tire size bigger than their OEM size (which, unless you get your car retuned, is retarded for a daily driver). My advise, go with the 18" or 19". Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks man, i think it's back to my original plan of 19's... also i didn't want to be so "dub" cliche.


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 20s . no mileage issue. and I have not yet dented a wheel I am running a 245/35/20 tire. 

Personally I love em.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

do you have a drop tho? that's what im worried about


----------

